# تحويل احداثيات



## يسري محمد حسن (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في تحويل احداثيات من نظام utm الي نظام atmالنظام المصري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس يسرى 

ما طبيعة الإحداثيات التى تريد تحويلها
* هل هى إحداثيات مأخوذة بالـ Navigator فالدقة فى حدود 4-5 متر
* أم إحداثيات دقيقة مأخوذة بـ GPS Dual Frequancy فالدقة فى حدود ملليمترات
* أم عندك خريطة Digital فى النظام UTM وتريد تحويلها إلى النظام ETM المصرى
* وأى UTM تقصد UTM of WGS-84 ام UTM of International 1910 أم ماذا ؟

أرجو التوضيح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## منصور ابن عامر (18 يوليو 2008)

الاخ /احمد المبرمج ارجو منك التوضيح لنا فى ايجاز ما ادا كانت هناك معادلات يمكن من خلالها القيام بعملية التحويل من نظام الى اخر على سبيل المثال WGS48 to ELD79 وما هى المعطيات الواجب توفرها للقيام بعملية حسابية بواسطة هده المعادلة اما ادا كان لا يوجد فما هو البرنامج للقيام بعملية التحويل
جزاك الله خيرا ادا كان لديك الجواب وجزاك مثله ادا كان دون دلك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل منصور ابن عامر

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على ما دعوت لى به 

إعلم أيها الزميل الفاضل أنه قطعا توجد معادلات للتحويل بين الأنظمة الجيوديسية المختلفة
وهذه المعادلات تنقسم إلى قسمين على وجه العموم:
القسم الأول:
معادلات للتحويل فى نفس النظام وهذا التحويل يسمى بالإنجليزية Conversions
ومعادلات التحويل فى نفس النظام قسمين:
1- التحويل من إحداثيات كارتيزية X - Y - Z إلى إحداثيات جيوديسية Lat - Long - h والعكس
2- التحويل من إحداثيات جيوديسية Lat - Long - h إلى إحداثيات شبكية E - N - H والعكس
(لاحظ الفرق بين h وهى الإرتفاع فوق الـ Ellipsoid و H الإرتفاع فوق سطح البحر أى المنسوب)
وهذا النوع من التحويل (رقم 2 ) هو ما يطلق عليه الإسقاط Projection 

القسم الثانى:
معادلات للتحويل بين نظامين جيوديسيين مختلفين مثلا بين WGS-84 و International 1924
وهذا النوع من التحويل يطلق عليه بالإنجليزية Transformation
ويتم أساسا بين الإحداثيات الكارتيزية X - Y - Z فى كلا النظامين

ولكن المعادلات التى تستخدم فى التحويلات طويلة وصعبة (خصوصا تلك الخاصة بالإسقاط)
من أجل هذا كتبوا برامج الحاسب الآلى التى تحول بين الأنظمة Transformation 
أو داخل نفس النظام Conversions And Projections

وهذه روابط لبعض الموضوعات فى المنتدى لبرامج تحويل إحداثيات مجانية يمكن تحميلها :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88820.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88570.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24581.html

ولكن يجب عليك أن تكون على علم بالآتى:
1- ثوابت الإسقاط فى بلدك
(عرفت أنها ليبيا لأنك تسأل عن ELD79 وهذا يستخدم فى ليبيا )
وهذه تختلف من منطقة إسقاط Zone إلى منطقة إسقاط أخرى (على الأقل الـ Central Meridian)

2- معاملات التحويل من WGS-84 إلى نظامك المحلى وهذه المعاملات سبعة وهى:
Dx - Dy - Dz - Rx - Ry - Rz - Scale Factor

معظم البرامج تضع معاملات تحويل تقريبية تصل دقتها إلى 10 متر مثلا لغالب بلدان العالم

يمكنك الحصول على هذه المعلومات بالتفصيل من الهيئة الحكومية المسئولة عن المساحة فى ليبيا
ربما كان إسمها ( هيئة المساحة الليبية ) مثلا.

ولكن غالبا ما تكون المعاملات المعلنه على مستوى البلد سواء فى البرامج أو حتى من هيئة المساحة
تكون دقتها 3م - 5م ... وهكذا
وذلك لأنها على مستوى كبير (مستوى بلد بأكمله)

لكن عندما تريد التحويل لأقرب ملليمتر فى منطقة مشروع معين ولتكن 10كم × 10كم 
فيجب عليك أن تأخذ أرصاد بالـ GPS لعدد من النقاط المعروف لها إحداثيات وطنية دقيقة
(عدد النقاط لا يجب أن يقل عن 3 نقاط)
ومن إحداثيات WGS-84 الدقيقة التى تحصل عليها والإحداثيات الوطنية الدقيقة يمكنك (ببعض البرامج) أن تحسب
معاملات تحويل دقيقة تصلح للتحويل لدقة الملليمتر فى منطقة المشروع
وساعتها لن تنفعك البرامج التى تحتوى على معاملات تحويل ثابته لبلدك لأنك لن تستطيع تغييرها
إلى معاملات التحويل التى حسبتها من أرصادك بل يجب أن تستخدم برنامج يسمح لك بتعريف
معاملات تحويل خاصة بك لتستعملها
غالبا ما تسمى البرامج معاملات التحويل بإسم من إسمين:
1- Transformation Parameters 
2- أو Datum 
مع إختلاف طفيف فى المفهوم

هذا ما أستطيع بيانه بإختصار الآن ولكن تفصيل هذا يحتاج إلى كلام كثير جدا لا يتسع له المقام 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عوض الدراق (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فين البرنامج؟ اريد احمله


----------



## sur_jeh (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى من يريد تحويل الاحداثيات 
يوجد برنامج على الموقع حملة مجاناtatukgis calculator


----------



## سيزوت الجديد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات الشبكيه الى درجات ودقائق وثوانى


----------



## abidal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بالله اريد برنامج wicomms


----------



## ashraf serag (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى انا عاوز احول احداثيات اخدتها بجهاز gps من ( e ,n ) الى احداثيات y , x لرسمها على برنامج الاتوكاد ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## hasanraselghol (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على إجاباتك الشافية ولك مني فائق الاحتلاام


----------



## buraida (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس كنت اريد شرح مفصل لطريقة ادخال الاحداثيات الى برنامج geocalc والتعامل مع البرنامج مشكورين


----------



## حماده النجم (6 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن كتاب يتكلم عن التحويلات والمساقط بالكامل


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات


----------



## عمار مصطفى جمعة (28 يناير 2016)

هل يوجد لديك معلومات عن التحويل من النظام العالمي الى النظام المحلي باستخدام المعادلات التوافقية


----------

